# Gators in Macon



## turkeykirk (Sep 4, 2013)

Saw on the TV where some college students were floating on the Ocmulgeee river near Macon and got lost and the news said "they had to wade through a gator infested swamp to get out". The news has a tendency to go overboard on stories like this. Was wondering how far up the Ocmulgee that the gators have come.


----------



## revrandyf (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know how far they have come but many years ago I was fishing in one of Cherokee Brick's lakes and saw the biggest gator I've ever seen and I'm from Florida and grew up seeing huge gators.  Being in those brickyard lakes, he (or she) had to come off the river.


----------



## ben300win (Sep 4, 2013)

There are gators at bond swamp. I have seen them at a pond near there.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep. I have fished in the brickyard lakes in Macon. Had to reel in fast as the gators were coming for the fish.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 5, 2013)

I liked the emphasis they put on how they couldve been attacked by wild hogs.


----------



## Stomper (Sep 5, 2013)

I work for the railroad. We get Gators that Come into our railyard quite often in Macon.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 5, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> I liked the emphasis they put on how they couldve been attacked by wild hogs.



Between the man eating gators and hogs, surprised any one made it out alive!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 5, 2013)

There was a gator pulled out of high falls lake this summer, it was released in the towaliga river in juliette. I have a few people tell me they have seen gators in that area.


----------



## b rad (Sep 5, 2013)

Gators are moving more north bc of global warming


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 5, 2013)

Brianduffey said:


> Gators are moving more north bc of global warming


----------



## boiladawg78 (Sep 5, 2013)

Saw 2 at the land fill a few months ago.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 5, 2013)

They've had several show up in people's yards in Macon, over the course of the rainy summer.


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 7, 2013)

Those fools floated down from the Amerson Park to maybe a mile past the Otis Reading Bridge (MLK - CentrePlex exit).  Cottonmouths should have been their worry.  They were going to float to Bond Swamp Refuge... Problem is, no public landing down there.  I know someone on the rescue... said they had "pool floats".  As for gators, the 16/75 bridge is about the cut off.  A few make up behind Logan's Roadhouse and up a little further from time to time I hear.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 7, 2013)

27metalman said:


> Those fools floated down from the Amerson Park to maybe a mile past the Otis Reading Bridge (MLK - CentrePlex exit).  Cottonmouths should have been their worry.  They were going to float to Bond Swamp Refuge... Problem is, no public landing down there.  I know someone on the rescue... said they had "pool floats".  As for gators, the 16/75 bridge is about the cut off.  A few make up behind Logan's Roadhouse and up a little further from time to time I hear.



I think the two guys were trying to impress the two girls they had with then. They said that they hoped the girls wouldn't hold this fiasco against them and go out with them this past Friday night. Wondering if that happened.


----------



## hilljack13 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've ran into gators on the base in Warner Robins when the hunting areas gets flooded.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 21, 2013)

Brianduffey said:


> Gators are moving more north bc of global warming



I would suspect there were gators there before, but were probably killed out, they are just taking back over their home ranges due to being protected and allowed to repopulate.The scientists that don't have an agenda have proven it's has been warmer before ,than it is now.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 22, 2013)

i physically cought a gator on my fishing pole (Rattle trap bouncing allong bottom snagged him in the side) on base (Warner Robins).  so there here.  we have quite a few on Robins AFB... well over two dozen.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 22, 2013)

Was one plum up here in Dawson Forest one time. That's way north of Macon. He was in his little cardboard box he brought to live in.


----------



## b rad (Sep 22, 2013)

Well scientist might be right but Obama says global warming is happening so it is so before u know it gators will be in Tennessee in next 10 years


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 22, 2013)

More than enough from Macon down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Good thing the news didn't know about the big cats that run the river and swamps south of Macon. They could have really juiced up the story.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 23, 2013)

This is Ga folks! Alligators live here. It has always surprised me how suprised people are when they hear of an alligator got out of the okeefenokee!! I figured the state had them all gathered up there by now!!


----------



## Canyon (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to belong to a club that bordered bond swamp, at the end of the guardrail section along the river.  Anyways, we used to see them from time to time in the swamps while pig hunting in the summer.  They were usually set up on pig crossings, looking for some pork chops to swim across a flooded sections.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 26, 2013)

thomas gose said:


> This is Ga folks! Alligators live here. It has always surprised me how suprised people are when they hear of an alligator got out of the okeefenokee!! I figured the state had them all gathered up there by now!!



Don't think anyone was worried about the gators. Just curious about their range and was wondering how far they had made it up the Ocmulgee River.


----------



## irishredneck (Sep 30, 2013)

I've heard stories of Alligators up in Atlanta, so no doubt they are in Macon.


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 1, 2013)

An elderly co-worker use to hunt the Cherokee Brick lakes down to Bond Swamp many years ago and he still talks about the gators in there. As recently as yesterday morning.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 1, 2013)

I live near the 1/75- 475 split.
They have been hit on the interstate and last summer a gator boy was filmed on the news capturing one at night on the interchange.
They come out of tobsofkee creek. 
We had a bear 2 summers ago that was eventually captured by DNR and put back in Oaky Woods 30 miles away


----------

